# UG coax?



## FullDuplex (May 18, 2013)

papaotis said:


> never done this. the HO wants coax run to his pool cabana with the power. it has to be UG rated coax, right?


Underground water will eventually find its way through imperfections in the outer jacket of standard coax. Even that listed for outdoor, above ground use probably will eventually allow water in, since underground there are usually places that stay wet and may apply some pressure, too. Add to that splashed pool water sinking into the ground. The direct burial is the only type to use. It's not too expensive - 1000 feet $50 to $100.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's called "flooded RG6". (or 312 or RG11 or whatever size you're running). It's got goo inside it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep, 'flooded'. I picked some up at my local cable company .


----------

